# Strong setback 27.2 seatpost?



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Who makes a beefy/strong 27.2 setback seatpost? One that won't creak or loosen under a 200+ pounder?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

not necessarily looking for a setbak post but im curious who has 27.2 posts also. my stock one looks banana-like and im due for a new saddle/post combo.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Thomson Elite?


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Raceface Turbine (I don't know if they make setback though)


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

JoshM said:


> Thomson Elite?


Bingo


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

JoshM said:


> Thomson Elite?


This^^^^


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Thomson is the only company that makes seatposts.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

My FSA K-Force Carbon set backpost is strong and comfy and pretty light. I used to weigh 225+ and never had an issue w/ it.

Can't go wrong w/ Thompson, either - but I never did not care for the aesthetics of the bend they use.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to have one of these on my Kona and it held my 300lb fine 

Ritchey Comp V2 Seatpost 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

My GT has the Ritchey now, and it creaks. Has me slightly worried. I've had a Thomson before, but wondered if they were still as highly regarded as the best. they are sure priced like it! Luckily, I'd never need to lower my post...which was why I hated the setback Thomson I had years ago on a freeride bike! Wouldn't be an issue now.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

BigKahuna said:


> My GT has the Ritchey now, and it creaks. Has me slightly worried. I've had a Thomson before, but wondered if they were still as highly regarded as the best. they are sure priced like it! Luckily, I'd never need to lower my post...which was why I hated the setback Thomson I had years ago on a freeride bike! Wouldn't be an issue now.


Have you greased the bolt(s) threads and the inside of the seat tube (or carbon paste if your on a carbon frame)? Chances are the creak will be gone.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Thompson is the best but I've also got one of these, I've been towing an 80# (including kid) trail-a-bike with this post on my rigid and it's been holding up to my girth and the extra stress of the trailer for a pretty cheap price

Truvativ Holzfeller Seatpost > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatposts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Have you greased the bolt(s) threads and the inside of the seat tube (or carbon paste if your on a carbon frame)? Chances are the creak will be gone.


Yep, mine was the same. I took it apart, slapped some greases on the faces and tightened it back up. Silence.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Joules said:


> Thomson is the only company that makes seatposts.


When I have a bike i intend to ride for several years ill have no problem dropping a c-note on a post... Til then I wanna keep it on the cheap. Upgrade-it is not a disease I want to get on a starter bike.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottaharper (May 25, 2010)

I use the Fizik Cyrano in aluminum or carbon. For a big guy, in 27.2, I would probably go Al. It has more setback then the Thomson, seems very strong, and I really like the clamping mechanism. I now have this post on 3 bikes and have not had any problems.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm anywheres between 220 and 230 and I have a 3T Dorico LTD on my cross bike. Got at least 100 miles on it without a problem. yet...... The downside to this seatpost though is the price.

So yeah, if you're looking for strength AND a decent price, get the Thomson Elite. Just about as bulletproof of a seatpost as you can get.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thomson under my 225#! Works beautifully!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

My Thompson Elite creaks from time to time but imo this is not an indicator of a bad seat post as others have said. Lube=silent. Carbon paste stuff is good even on aluminum for this purpose because (afaik) its viscosity increases under pressure so it will not only lubricate but help prevent the post from slipping down.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Thomson elite post:thumbsup:


----------



## ConomaBike (Apr 27, 2012)

At my peak of 285 lbs my Thomson Elite never let me down!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Thomson rocks. They're all I'll buy now. 

That being said, I've got an older Ritchey Comp 27.2 post that has been on a few different bikes over the last 8 years. The saddle mounting system sucks and hard hits will make the saddle angle slip but the post hasnt bent yet. I did manage to bend a Ritchey Pro 30.9mm post a few years back but the older, cheaper, 27.2 model has held up much better.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

Thomson Elite has the best strength to weight ratio... there are others that weight more but prob just as strong... on my MTB due to the weird frame geo I have a lot of post sticking out... I went with what I know and trust... thomson...


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

not sure if it's been mentioned but thomsons are good


----------

